# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  COSECHA Y POST COSECHA DEL HOLANTAO

## Bruno Cillóniz

El vídeo da a conocer la importancia del cultivo de arveja holantao y los cuidados necesarios en la cosecha y post cosecha; asimismo el manejo correcto del producto cosechado para reducir las pérdidas económicas.   Temas similares: Cosecha y post cosecha de granadilla Cosecha y post cosecha de quinua POST COSECHA  (18 y 19 de Octubre) Ingeniero con experiencia en Cosecha y Post-Cosecha de Productos Agroindustriales Capacitacion Post Cosecha

----------

